# All things mousery/rattery website related!



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Ill start by introducing myself - My name is Faye and I'm a university student studying Clinical Psychology. I also work as a web designer and developer for my university - designing, developing and maintaining all the websites to do with the university. I ALSO breed mice as a hobby (helping to create healthy lines and longevity!).

I am currently doing freelance work - my work has been mainly for new charities, but I had a few comments on my mousery website (that my husband-to-be actually created!) and I know a lot of people at the moment use tools like weebly, so I thought I would extend my offer of services to fellow breeders. 

*I can offer you:*

Your own domain name (for example, [mymouseryname].co.uk/.com/.net/.org/.us/.info)
Hosting (which is completely unlimited in terms of bandwidth and storage space) for one year (can be extended if required after the first year).
*I will also: *

Design your website AND develop (code) it for use with Wordpress, which will mean you will not need to know any HTML in order to edit the site yourself when it is finished. I will also provide a training session to show you how to manage and edit your pages.
The website will also be fully responsive - meaning it will look great on any mobile phone or tablet.

*I currently only charge £300+ for my work since I am trying to build my freelance reputation, however - for this I am only charging £200-£250 (depending on your requirements). *

*Just as a guideline, here are some costs of what you would get elsewhere - *

It costs around £8.99 to register a domain for a year. 
On average, it costs £4.99 per month for decent hosting. 
At my place of employment, we currently charge upwards of £3000 for the design and development of a unique website.
Typical freelancers generally charge by the hour, which can be upwards of £25 per hour, depending on their skill level. At my place of employment we typically schedule 70 hours for a high quality design and 70+ for the development (= 140 hours = £4250 for a freelancer charging £25 per hour)

So, I guess you could say £200 is a pretty good deal!

To put your mind at ease - I have been designing and developing websites for nearly 10 years now. I have advanced knowledge of HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP etc. All preliminary designs are done in the latest versions of Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator, and you will obviously have much input into all stages from beginning to when the site goes live! 

*If you are at all interested/have any questions/would like to see some examples of my work please let me know! *


----------

